
Microsoft Office for iPhone, iPad, and Android revealed - TopTrix
http://www.theverge.com/2012/11/7/3612422/microsoft-office-mobile-ipad-iphone-android-screenshots?=1
======
mtgx
If it's just a viewer, why even bother with it and not use something like
Quick Office that will probably be free very soon.

